# Bird poo...



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I know this is a topic which pops up quite frequently but I haven't been able to find an answer to my problem. A few weeks ago I parked the car at Stansted airport car park and went on holiday for a week. Sods law, a bird did a massive cr*p straight on the bonnet and then the hot weather that the UK had that week just baked it in. I can only gues that it was on the car for at least a few days as it was so hard on arrival.

When I got home I immediately removed the poo with wet kitchen roll and washed the affected areas (in the dark). I looked on here and everybody was recommending Auto Glym SRP so I bought that and this weekend I gave the car a good wash and polish. Despite repeated attempts, the marks on the paintwork from the bird poo remain. Does anybody have any ideas of what else I could try or is it game over?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try something more abrasive, SRP isn't really, well only just. It is full of fillers..

You may have to either machine polish or wet sand if it has etched to deep, or worst case scenario, a re-spray/smart repair..


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Dooka - could you recommend something more abrassive? I have heard that T-Cut is a no-no? Scratch-X sprung to mind but I've also seen that a lot of people aren't happy with the results produced when using that...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

A bird got me too and had etched the paint, i will have to polish it out next week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try some scratchX which you can pick up from Hellfrauds, or you will need some proper polish, such as 3M or Menzerna for example, although there are others out there..

Autoglym paint cleaner used to be pretty abrasive, and can be had at Hellfrauds too. I haven't used it in years, so not sure if it is stil the same compound..

If usung a proper polish by hand, make sure you work it properly, to break down the abrasives, otherwise it will leave holograms and marring in the paint..

Sorry to hear you've been caught too Sttranger, such a lovely car as well, at least you are going the right route to get sorted..

For all those using AG SRP as protection, DON'T, it provides very little..


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

I left my car in the work carpark and few hours later there was a huge bird poo in the middle of my bonnet. I drove home and emptied 3 watering cans to soften it! Got it all off without any scratching. But annoyingly looks like the lacquer has come off. That bird must have been eating something pretty radioactive to cause that much damage in 4hours! And the car was parked in the shade so no sun baking it in or anything.

So now calling chips away to see if they can put the lacquer back? Does anyone know if they can do that?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Girl Smiffy said:


> I left my car in the work carpark and few hours later there was a huge bird poo in the middle of my bonnet. I drove home and emptied 3 watering cans to soften it! Got it all off without any scratching. But annoyingly looks like the lacquer has come off. That bird must have been eating something pretty radioactive to cause that much damage in 4hours! And the car was parked in the shade so no sun baking it in or anything.
> 
> So now calling chips away to see if they can put the lacquer back? Does anyone know if they can do that?


I hear chipsaways work can sometimes be poor, although it all depends on which area your in, you might be as well trying a local body shop


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Chips Away guy turned up as my car was being washed by the guy at my work. He's very careful and spends a lot of time doing a thorough job and the only person I will trust to wash my car. Car always looks better when he washes it...

Anyway - all very embarassing as the marks were gone. Seems work guy managed to get it out - don't know how he did it but I couldn't get it out when I had a go the night before. 

Felt a bit bad for Chips Away guy - wasted journey and all


----------

